# dukes of hazzard police car decals



## acefanca (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi i am looking for some roscoe decals for my custom dukes of hazzard police car if anyone has any to spare.


----------



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

i don't have any but here's a site that does http://www.bugsysjunkers.com/decal.html i have not got anything from the


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pretty good site for Dukes fans. Great reference too. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## acefanca (Jun 13, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks guys that link really helped me out a lot on my rosco polic car and some other ideas for my general.


----------

